# Herd Queen does it again. . . Yet again more triplets!!!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so I really am wondering what we did to get triplets all around this year. Wow we are a little over whelmed right now. Especially since the hubby was told not to be out in extreme temperatures for awhile. Nothing below 40 degrees. . . Well he had to break that rule to help with kidding tonight. We knew something wasn't right after she had the first buckling. I went out and cleared his air way and then left them alone for the other kidding. . . Time past. . . more time. . . Well we went to see with her and get the first kid nursing. . . Well hubby went into house and she laid down and tried but there was a probably. . . Hubby returned and held first kid and I had to assist as she tried to deliver two kids at once. One normal other breech. So I pushed the breech back in managed to get the second normal out. Then she waited a bit before pushing for the other kid. Hind feet were out and then with a little help the whole kid. I have been soaked and through 2 sets of insulated barn clothes. You know it's cold out when your nasal bulb freezing!!!  The hubby had to keep running it into the house to get it ready for the next kid. 

So I don't have great pictures yet but here is one while she was trying to get them all cleaned up. She deserves a good rest tonight. Her friends triplets are watching from the next kidding stall and they are saying "Hurry up we want to play!!!".

3 bucklings and they are all huge!!! I am not sure how she did it but we are very proud!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! They sure look to have neat coloring/markings! Poor mama, she must be exhausted after that! Glad you were there to assist! Love that the other baby was watching, she looks huge compared to the new babies lol


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Congratulations! Stay warm!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Funny thing is those new kids are bigger then the ones born on the 30th! She is very exhausted we just had to make her get up to nurse the boys. I hope she does ok over night. She is still working on passing the last of the placenta right now. I wish she would hurry. I always worry they won't finish before they close up shop. I can already see Vitamin C in her future to be safe. 

Oh and they look so much like their dad it's not funny!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

they are so cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats, job well done mom and dad :stars:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwww congrats!!!!!!! Hey, send some of the triplet vibes over here, huh?  lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to assist and have successful births! Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! I sure wouldn't complain about lots of trips


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats! They're perfect  and I love the other kid looking over welcoming them


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everybody!



Frosty1 said:


> Awwww congrats!!!!!!! Hey, send some of the triplet vibes over here, huh?  lol


I will try ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok there hope that worked 



ksalvagno: I was very glad to have been here. I really think if I had not then we would have lost possibly the last two kids or even mom. I am just glad she appeared to do so well with very little help. I didn't have to do much rearranging. I just had to push the 3rd kids behind back in for the second to come out with a gentle pull and then I didn't even give mom time to do much with the 3rd as when the hind legs came back out the sack was already broken so I pulled gently while she pushed to be sure baby was alive and able to breathe.

clearwtrbeach: I am not really complaining about triplets as I love that we now have more to sale but I really didn't want to stress the junior doe with triplets (didn't even think she would have triplets thought for sure it would be twins since it was her first breeding).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet, congrats


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I know you're not complaining just joking


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I know you're not complaining just joking


I figured you were but if I had lost one I may have had to complain a little 

They are all so sweet but one is such a cry baby!!! He is not nursing as much as I want him to and mom has more then enough milk for all 3. So I put him back near the teat and he cries like I am trying to abuse him!?!?!? I learned if I pick him up and walk away from his mom and then put him back down he will run and eat. Guess that is the best way to make him eat more


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol sounds like you have a kid who likes reverse psychology! LOL


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Frosty1 said:


> Lol sounds like you have a kid who likes reverse psychology! LOL


I think you're completely right! Silly kid. They are all doing great this morning.

At least we have a break before the next kidding cycle starts


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL That's funny! Glad to hear they're doing well! (How about some more pictures?.....) lol I'm feeding my baby fever...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! My luck with kids is trying to get stubborn babies to nurse, put them up to the teat and they just stand there like...they are protesting me helping them LOL
BUT...if my husband goes in there he can automatically get them nursing right away, and then he looks at me like I am crazy lol

I'm so glad you were there to assist though. I am very paranoid about missing a birth, because you just never know when they'll need help. 
especially with multiples like triplets, who come close together, and mom can't get them cleaned off fast enough or doesn't get the sack off of one. Or when they are not positioned right and might need help.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL!!! My luck with kids is trying to get stubborn babies to nurse, put them up to the teat and they just stand there like...they are protesting me helping them LOL
> BUT...if my husband goes in there he can automatically get them nursing right away, and then he looks at me like I am crazy lol
> 
> I'm so glad you were there to assist though. I am very paranoid about missing a birth, because you just never know when they'll need help.
> especially with multiples like triplets, who come close together, and mom can't get them cleaned off fast enough or doesn't get the sack off of one. Or when they are not positioned right and might need help.


Stop scaring me! Lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Frosty1: I will try to post some more pictures tomorrow are disbudding. It' been a little crazy here lately. Oh and not to mention it snowed here yesterday and this morning. I woke up to 4" but that was gone by mid day. All the hoses were frozen and water to the lower fields and back of house had froze. So for the last two days I have been bucketing water from my tub!!! Yup carried all my buckets into the bathroom and filled them up. I thought for sure I would need to mop after it but I only had about 2 oz hit the floor 



HoosierShadow said:


> LOL!!! My luck with kids is trying to get stubborn babies to nurse, put them up to the teat and they just stand there like...they are protesting me helping them LOL
> BUT...if my husband goes in there he can automatically get them nursing right away, and then he looks at me like I am crazy lol
> 
> I'm so glad you were there to assist though. I am very paranoid about missing a birth, because you just never know when they'll need help.
> especially with multiples like triplets, who come close together, and mom can't get them cleaned off fast enough or doesn't get the sack off of one. Or when they are not positioned right and might need help.


I know! Those babies really get me. Well here it is the other way around the hubby tried but they just wear themselves and him out. I had two nursed and dry before his even nurses (but he did have the cry baby).  hate missing a birth. You never know what will happen. Like my one senior has never needed any help before but when the two came at once she didn't know how to clean them both at the same time. Then the other senior that needed assistance had never needed help before. I actually know their routines on kicking though. One likes to stand to have them. The other will only have them laying down. One always has them between 6 and 7 at night. The other normally early morning but since she was the first to go I think she was trying to hold out for company!

What scares me is the junior does since I have no idea what their routine will be and no idea when they will actually have them. (morning, mid day, evening etc.)

Oh and you're not crazy he just sounds like the goat whisper! My hubby is the cat whisper though.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohh cute! I love the little guy looking over too! I cant imagine temps that cold!!!


----------

